# 1947 Oliver Hot Rod tractor



## umc (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to every one new to the site.I just finished building a custom 1947 Oliver Standard 70 row crop just wanted to share it with everyone who loves tractors ..Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome UMC.
They say pics worth 1000 words and you proven that w/pics.

Care share some details..why,how long,artist,plans for Oliver etc. etc.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Welcome UMC.
> They say pics worth 1000 words and you proven that w/pics.
> 
> Care share some details..why,how long,artist,plans for Oliver etc. etc.


I did a resto on a 57 Ford 30 years ago. No pics available. You went WAY beyond what I did! I only put 'hand rubbed laquer' on the stuff you saw as it went by. The owner had every intention of putting it back into the dirt, though.
This is a BEAUTIFUL machine!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree , beautiful!, detail is second to none.


----------



## umc (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are a few more pics on photobuck here is the link Pictures by uniquemoviecars - Photobucket

also here is a link to my website Unique Movie Cars Las Vegas


----------



## umc (Nov 2, 2011)

*Details on" TRAC-ROD"*

I decided to build it like I do when I build a custom car it was a blend of resto mod design and keeping the tractor feel.I plated a good part of the moto,r plated the seat pan, hand pinstriped the center under the seat, had a leather seat made for it, custom shifter knob,hand spun alumn dash face, custom green paint, and a custom exhaust tip.Just a few things the next one will be a lot more this was the first tractor I have built.Looking forward to do another one. Here is a link to my site enjoy Thanks

Unique Movie Cars Las Vegas


----------

